# Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?



## jense1234 (5. Okt. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
in der letzten Zeit bin ich schwer am buddeln und habe den größten Teil auch schon geschafft. Ich denke, dass ich in den letzten Tagen ca. 15 m³ geschaufelt habe. Jedenfalls weit über 100 Schubkarren. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo ich den Bodenablauf hinsetzen soll. Die vernünftigste Lösung währ sicher die, den Ablauf an der tiefsten Stelle zu setzen. Was mich aber an dieser Sache stört, ist das der Bodenablauf gleich da ist, wo der Bachlauf in das Becken fließt. Meine bedenken sind die, dass in dem anderen Teil des Teiches kein richtiger Wasseraustausch stattfindet. Die andere Möglichkeit ist, dass die Wände des vorderen Teiles noch Steiler machen und somit noch mehr Tiefe gewinne. Das währen dann sicherlich noch mehr Schubkarren aber wenn es besser währe?
Meine zweite Frage dreht sich um die Platzierung des Skimmers. Wenn ich nach meinem Gefühl gehe, würde ich ihn da hinsetzen, wo der Pfeil des „Tiefwasserbereich“ hinzeigt. Denn ich habe die Hoffnung, dass wenn ich den Bachlauf einen rechtsdrall verpasse (in Flussrichtung), würde sich das ganze Wasser gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen (von oben gesehen). Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt und hoffe auf einen Tipp von euch.

Besten Dank im Voraus
Jens


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Hallo Jens,

ich habe mir erlaubt, Deinen Thread-Titel etwas aussagekräftiger zu formulieren, um gleich die richtigen Leser anzusprechen.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Beim Skimmer musst Du auf die (Haupt-)Windrichtung achten. 
Denn der soll ja ggf. auch funktionieren, wenn der Bachlauf mal nicht an ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Servus Jens

Ich würde den Skimmer, wie auch Wolf schon angemerkt hat, immer in der Hauptwindrichtung positionieren ...

Nachdem du ja einen Koiteich baust  .... gehe tiefer ... auch wenn es noch paar Schubkarren sind ... wie heißt es so schön ... "Volumen ist durch nix zu ersetzen" 

Noch eine Anmerkung zu deinem Filterthread .... Warum eine Pumpenkammer vor dem US ??? normaler weise pumpt man das Wasser aus dem US .... :beeten


----------



## jense1234 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Also schwinge ich noch mal die Schaufel und mache den flachen Teil (1,2m) noch mal tiefer und setze dort den Bodenablauf??
Wie tief sollte ich denn dort buddeln?
Auch 1,7m oder noch tiefer damit ein Gefälle zum Bodenablauf entsteht?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Hi Jens,

tiefer..........


----------



## hipsu (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer plazieren?*

Hallo Jens,

ich würde die Wände noch ein bisschen steiler machen daamit du eine größere Tiefzone hast und alles im allgemeinen noch etwas tiefer, aber sonst siehts schon gut aus


----------



## jense1234 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*

Habe euren Rat befolgt, die tiefste Stelle ist jetzt 1,95 m tief. Sprich ich habe nochmals 20 Schubkarren rausgeholt. Aber ich denke, dass ich die Wände noch steiler machen werde weil es jetzt aussieht wie ein Trichter. Also wenn morgen, das Wetter mitspielen sollte dann werde ich wieder die Schaufel schwingen.
Ich danke euch rechtherzlich für die Ratschläge.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*

Hallo Jens,

den ganzen Nachmittag gebuddelt und immer noch voller Tatendrang. Alle Achtung!!!

Lieber einmal Teichbauen und das ordentlich. Natürlich kann man auch zweimal ordentlich Teichbauen!


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*

Servus Jens,...

*den Skimmer* wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben,....!   ( Würde sogar auch auf 2 tendieren,...den einen kannste ja dann abstellen,...wenn du weist wie sich deine Teichoberfläche bei Wind verhält

*Zu dem BA* würde ich dir raten mach zwei,....! In meiner Pfütze wäre ich froh wenn ich damals schon das Wissen gehabt hätte,....!

*Die Strömung* im Teich möchtest du aber nicht mit dem Bachlauf erzeugen,...? Oder,....?

Was machst du dann im Winter,...? (Bachlauf kühlt den Teich aus!)

*Zu den Wänden*,....mach sie so steil wie möglich,...( wenn du glaubst es reicht,...warte einen , zwei Tage,...und buddle weiter,...!)


*Zur Filterung,....!*

Die PK *VOR* dem US kannst dir sparen,.... ! 


*Ansonsten* sieht das echt    aus,...bitte mach weiter und wenn du Fragen hast dann nur her damit,....!


----------



## jense1234 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*



> *Zur Filterung,....!*
> 
> Die PK *VOR* dem US kannst dir sparen,.... !
> 
> ...



Moin,
fragen? Ja
Was meinst Du mit “PK vor US kannst dir saren,….!“

Gruß
Jens


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*

Sorry Jens,... 

PK = Pumpenkammer


----------



## jense1234 (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*

Ne Herbi, evtl. täuscht das, die Pumpenkammer sitzt hinter dem Siebfilter!

Und zum Bachlauf. Sollte sich Frost ankündigen, dann ist Winterruhe und alles wird ausgestellt.
So hatte ich es die Letzten 3 Jahre gemacht.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wo Bodenablauf und Skimmer platzieren?*


----------

